# بحدائق الأهرام استلم شقة مساحات 115 متر بمقدم 40% و تسهيلات حتى 3 سنوات



## شركة نور سيتى (31 ديسمبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة ميامى لايف للاستثمار العقاري أكبر الشركات في مجال الإستثمار العقاري بمنطقة حدائق الأهرام أن تقدم لعملائها الكرام العرض الآتى : [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بحدائق الأهرام استلم شقة مساحات 115 متر بمقدم 40% و تسهيلات حتى 3 سنوات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]موجودة بأفضل المواقع بحدائق الأهرام و و تتميز بواجهات فاخرة و مداخل كلاسيكية و بالقرب من البوابات الرئيسة و الشوارع و نادي حدائق الأهرام و بعيداًَ كل البعد عن منطقة الضغط العالى [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]تتكون من :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 3 غرف + 2 حمام + ريسيبشن + مطبخ + تراس[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا بحدائق الاهرام شقق مساحات تبدأ من 80 متر حتى 200 متر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 01117325378 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]العنوان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]البوابة الأولى- اول عمارة على الشمال – الدور الثالث [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]للمزيد من العروض :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البريد الإلكترونى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للاستفسار[/FONT] : [FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]










[FONT=&quot]من عروض الشركة نقدم 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------

